# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  کسی نیست ؟

## tux-world

سلام  :اشتباه: 
من هی به این انجمن سر میزنم یعنی کسی نیست برنامه نویسی رو توش شروع کنه و ماهم کمک کنیم و یکی یاد بده و رفع اشکال بشه
یعنی برنامه نویسی تو لینوکس اینقدر سخته؟  یا مزه نداره ؟  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
برای تاپیک خود نام مناسبی انتخاب کنید.

----------


## choobin84

من تا حالا QT‌ نشنیدم

----------


## حامد مصافی

انتظار داری چه اتفاقی بیفته؟ یکی بیاد و شروع به نوشتن راهنمای Qt بکنه؟ در هیچ کجای این سایت این اتفاق نمی افته! قاعده بر اینه که شما شروع کنید به یادگیری و اشکالاتتون رو در فاروم بپرسید تا دوستانی که اطلاعات دارند به شما کمک کنند.

----------


## aidinwashere

برای شروع:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28toolkit%29

----------


## Bayazee

و اینم یه مقدمه فارسی برای شروع 
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DA%A9%...8_%D8%AA%DB%8C

----------

